# Deal Didn't Go Through



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, guys, it didn't happen. Took a look at the 31RQS yesterday and fell in love.







I want that trailer, but it's not in the cards at this time.

Dealer (FunTime RV in Cleburne) wouldn't give me enough on my trade to make it worth my while.

Disappointed? Yes. Give up? No. Matter of fact, made reservations for Abilene State Park for the 29th through 31st in the trusty *26RS*. Gotta go Outbacking!!









Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

mswalt:
You have the right attitude - just go on camping and when it is right, it is right. Have a good trip!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

MSWALT --

I bought my TT from FunTimeRV in Cleburne... great folks ... well worth the trip ... made me a great price on the 23RS ... but they also are pretty upfront that they don't take many trailers in trade becuase they can't get rid of them (the older ones) as fast as the new ones...

but keep trying -- maybe they will work something out for you ---


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ghosty (and summergames),

Thanks for the encouragement. I just wanted them to pay the old one off! I would have even taken a little hit on it, but they didn't even come close. They _are_ advertising their "new" FunTime Select pre-owned inventory, though. Must be pretty picky on those units.









But they're good people from what I can tell. I will definitely see them again for the next one.

Mark


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

It will happen when the time is right.
This past weekend, we went to our dealer to ask him about the tail light. BTW, it is working now....will have DH explain process, but it was a bad fuse. 
Anyways while there, we went into a fiver. Big mistake! We fell in love. Never thought I would want one, but this was NIIIIICE! (Still an Outback of course). 
When dealer gave me a price.....my heart sunk a little. No way is it in our budget. But we still love our 25RSS. And it's almost paid for!








I still look at the brochure and can still dream. I figure when the time is right, it will happen for us too!

Have a great day! sunny


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Mark,

Well, I for one am glad you did not downgrade to the 31 RQS. Sure, the 31 may be flashy here and there. But who loves you? Your 26 RS loves you.

One question. You don't have to offer me real numbers if you don't want to, but I am interested in trade-in values. I know all dealers are going to be different, but I am still interested. So...as a percentage please, take what you were offered for trade divided by what you paid, not including taxes. What is that percentage? You and I have the same trailer.

Patiently waiting...

Randy


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm in the same boat. I'm vaguely trying to sell my 25RSS and have not listed it locally. The problem Iâ€™m having is that we still love camping in the 25RSS. The right buyer will come eventually and I am in no hurry.

I also love going into a dealer with no trade. I feel it gives me a much more flexibility in negotiating.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

jgerni,

I think that's what I'm going to do....*Vaguely* try to sell my 26RS. Who knows, maybe someone out there wants a good TT and not have to pay 06 prices. I don't want to make any money on the deal, just get it paid off. Then maybe I can deal, too.

When the time's right, I'll get my 31RQS.

Randy, PM in the works.

Mark


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Trade in ???









Why trade? you can expect less than 50%.

I've had 4 campers / trailers sold all of them in the RVtrader.

I sold a 2000 Coleman Niagra for $9200 last year I paid $10500 in 1999.
My buddy had a 2003 Starcraft 26rs paid 17,000 sold 2 weeks ago 15,000. Camping Time RV offered him $6000 trade.








WWW.RVTRADERONLINE.COM


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Kevin,

Thanks for the tip. I think I'll post an ad there (and maybe a couple other places) and see what shakes out.

Who knows?









Mark


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I listed on RVtraderonline for a month and got very few bites. I got more scams than anything else. I had the price set lower than any other 2003 25RSS at $13950.00 with hitch included but still very little interest what gives? Is the price too high?

I had a 1999 Aerolite that I sold on RVTraderOnline in 4 days...go figure. Had it for one year...paid 7500 for it and sold it for 7300.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jgerni said:


> I listed on RVtraderonline for a month and got very few bites. I got more scams than anything else. I had the price set lower than any other 2003 25RSS at $13950.00 with hitch included but still very little interest what gives? Is the price too high?
> 
> I had a 1999 Aerolite that I sold on RVTraderOnline in 4 days...go figure. Had it for one year...paid 7500 for it and sold it for 7300.
> [snapback]45608[/snapback]​


Time of year is a big difference for selling used. We sold our PU in one week when we listed in August but had no interest in it when we listed it in May. I think many people are looking new in the Spring and there is also a flood of used units for sale (trade ins). At the end of the season people are interested but just looking to move up and since there are no RV shows (for the most part) at the end of summer to get them excited about new trailers people just cruise the used for sale ads.


----------

